# Northern soul



## mallorcadave (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone with info on the northern soul scene in spain ,even better in mallorca


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

mallorcadave said:


> Anyone with info on the northern soul scene in spain ,even better in mallorca


Hi

Nothings better than Mallorca 

Northern Soul , Southern Soul , Mallorca Soul tops them all


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here because it is specific to Spain.


----------

